# Going Out in Pantyhose Collection Vol.II - Amber Tamblyn x 104



## pantyh (2 Okt. 2011)




----------



## chef123 (3 Feb. 2013)

Das ist ein nette Sammlung von Bildern von der süßen Amber Tamblyn. Vielen Dank. :thx:

Am besten sieht sie IMO mit dem kurzen blauen Kleid und ganz in schwarz mit den Hot Pants aus.

Das Outfit mit der roten Bluse erinnert mich an ihre Auftritt bei Dr. House. Schade, dass sie da nur in 13 Folgen mit gespielt hat.


----------



## lobow (12 Juni 2013)

chef123 schrieb:


> Das Outfit mit der roten Bluse erinnert mich an ihre Auftritt bei Dr. House. Schade, dass sie da nur in 13 Folgen mit gespielt hat.



Erstmal, vielen Dank für die schöne Auswahl.
Sehe ich genauso, habe Sie dort das erste mal richtig wahrgenommen, sehr schöne Beine:thumbup:


----------

